# Heute Miniabo bestellt, warum 1 Monat warten?



## PunkPuster (27. September 2012)

Hallo alle zusammen,
ich habe mir heute das Miniabo von PCGH bestellt. Zum einen weil ich sowiso ab und zu die PCGH im Laden kaufe und mir mal gedacht habe ich teste mal ein Abo, und zum anderen wegen der Prämie (Pad & Phone Zeitschrift). Meine Frage ist, warum erhalte ich im Monat Oktober nicht die Ausgabe 11/2012 sondern erst, wie in der eMail mitgeteilt, die Ausgabe zum 7.November? Es ist doch noch eine Woche bis zum Erscheinungsdatum. Besteht nicht die Möglichkeit, dass das Abo schon im Oktober beginnt? An wen kann ich mich da richten, um mal nachzufragen?
Die "nächsterreichbare Ausgabe" wie es in der Beschreibung steht, müsste doch eigentlich die Ausgabe 11/2012 sein.

Freue mich auf jegliche Antworten.

LG PunkPuster


----------



## TempestX1 (27. September 2012)

Eine Woche ist zu kurz, da die Hefte bereits vorher verpackt und bedruckt (mit Adresse) werden und dann dem Versand übergeben werden. Die Hefte werden zudem bereits morgen versandt weil Abonnenten das Heft früher bekommen (meist Samstag im Briefkasten - am Mittwoch ist es dann im Handel). Da ist soweit das Lager schon heute (wenn nicht sogar früher) voll und die Hefte Versandtbereit da das Drucken der Ausgaben, Logistik usw. auch einiges an Zeit in Anspruch nimmt.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (27. September 2012)

Ich denke das nur eine fixe Anzahl an Heften Produziert wird die bis zu einem gewissen Zeitpunkt feststehen muss, wie viel sie eben brauchen, die alle bereist verkauft sind an Zeitschriftendläden und Abonnementen.


----------



## PunkPuster (27. September 2012)

Danke für die Antworten, dann werde ich wohl kaum eine Chance haben die noch im Abo zu bekommen.
So werd ich sie halt im Laden kaufen  .
Hätte jetzt nicht gedacht, dass die Hefte so früh schon fertig sind.


----------



## abo@computec.de (28. September 2012)

Hallo PunkPuster,

es kamen ja schon einige Antworten, die das sehr gut erklärt haben.
In der Tat gibt es irgendwann einen Termin, an dem die Adressen für die Abos geschrieben und für den Versand vorbereitet werden.
Es wäre auch möglich, dass Sie eine Mail an den Kundenservice computec@dpv.de schicken und Ihr Abo vorverlegen lassen (bitte angeben, dass Sie als erste Lieferung die 11/2012 wünschen). Die 11er Ausgabe wird Ihnen dann gesondert zum Erstveröffentlichungstag zugeschickt.
Alternativ gibt es die Möglichkeit, dass Sie sich die 11er Ausgabe im Shop bequem einzeln bestellen:
Monatsausgaben - Heftbestellung - PCGH

schönen Gruß
Abo-Service Computec


----------



## pringles (1. Oktober 2012)

hab auch mal ne frage,habe mir das abo am donnerstag geholt und per bankeinzug bezahlen angegeben. ich hab da mal ne frage: ich bekomme ja erst nächsten monat die pcgh, wann wird das geld abgezogen? und wann kommt die prämie an, schön wäre es, wenn das netzteil im zeitraum von 2 wochen bei mir ankommt  hatte mir btw ein lepa w450 als aboprämie ausgewählt, inzwischen ist die nicht mehr verfügbar (habe keine mail von wegen nicht da lieferbar bekommen, wohl das letzte ), oder muss ich angst haben, weil nur der mailserver langsam ist?


----------

